# Threaded fender rivets



## Rivnut (Oct 14, 2020)

For those of us who don't have a rivet setting tool and revert to the threaded rivet head screws, here's a much better deal than you'll find on eBay.






Hope this helps someone else,
Ed


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 14, 2020)

Ahh, and stainless steel too.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 14, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> For those of us who don't have a rivet setting tool and revert to the threaded rivet head screws, here's a much better deal than you'll find on eBay.
> 
> View attachment 1284357
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Even if you do have a rivet seting tool I like to use these to test fit the braces and then leave one to hold the brace while I do the first rivet. V/r Shawnn


----------



## Gordon (Oct 15, 2020)

A friend of mine was a custodian at a high school. He was in charge of assembling the new lockers and those are the fasteners provided with the lockers. There were many more fasteners than needed and he gave me a large container full. Can't beat free.


----------



## AndyA (Oct 17, 2020)

Gordon said:


> A friend of mine was a custodian at a high school. He was in charge of assembling the new lockers and those are the fasteners provided with the lockers. There were many more fasteners than needed and he gave me a large container full. Can't beat free.



You can't beat free and it's good to have friends. Words to live by.


----------



## FSH (Nov 8, 2020)

I just ordered 40 for myself.  Thanks for the info


----------

